# Kerry's policies



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

If you are not sure what Kerry stands for this might help.

http://johnkerryads.websiteanimal.com/


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Are there still people who are not shure?


----------

